# Women's Hair Loss > Hair Replacement: Wigs, Toppers, Hair Integration >  John Travolta's latest image

## Artista

I was watching ABC's 'GMA' (Good Morning America) this morning and one of the segments promoted "Travolta/Newton John Christmas album" with them on the show live. 
I have to tell you that I am surprised that a wealthy man like Travolta would be so comfortable wearing ,with what i would describe as being a real 'RUG'.
Obviously he is unhappy with his hair loss as we are. 
If i were as extremely wealthy as he is I certainly would NOT present myself that way. There are so many options much better than that when it comes to hair pieces. Of course there are also HTs too. 
His Norwood scale and hair volume  suggests that he certainly could have a decent HT for improvement. With that he could use a partial piece. I usually dont focus too much on celebrity nonsense this just took me by surprise.

----------


## dex89

I don't understand, he was a perfect NW0 and then BOOM NW6. This is what scares me shit less, hope I maintain my NW 1.5 till my 50s like my father.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> I don't understand, he was a perfect NW0 and then BOOM NW6. This is what scares me shit less, hope I maintain my NW 1.5 till my 50s like my father.

----------


## dex89

> 


 The dark side of the force is strong with this one.

----------


## Tracy C

> I don't understand, he was a perfect NW0 and then BOOM NW6.


 It did not happen that fast.  He has been concealing it for years.
Many actors do.  During all those years that they are concealing
it, they continue to gradually loose hair.  To the un-attentive
observer it looks like it happened a lot quicker than it actually
happened.

BTW, You do not understand the Norwood scale as well as you
think you do.

----------


## ravinderpalsingh

It has taken lot more years to reach its level of healthy hairs. However, there are so many people who are still trying for it to reduce hair loss via various mediums.

----------


## Susan MacDonald

This surprised me too! He had quite nice hair back then.

----------


## pkipling

On the one hand, it's clear that he cares about his hair loss and tries to conceal it... But at the same, he also must have some sort of crazy confidence to wear this sort of hair piece _knowing_ full and well that it's obvious to everybody - and he really just doesn't give a damn. So in some weird way, it's a good lesson in "You do you and do what makes you happy and screw everybody else," which I can get on board with. 

_I am a patient advocate for Dr. Parsa Mohebi in Los Angeles, CA. My opinions/comments are my own and do not necessarily reflect the opinions of Dr. Mohebi and his staff._

----------


## Geo88

Hair loss happens fast. The hair he was rocking on gma for the movie gotti did not look bad at all what was wrong with it,.The picture you are showing isn't what he looks like now

----------

